# Tirar la casa por la ventana



## GABILI

Alguien sabría cual sería en portugués el equivalente a "Tirar la casa por la ventana" ? Gracias


----------



## Vanda

Gabili, tem algum significado especial? Poderia nos explicar?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Aquí pongo el significado y el origen de la expresión:

http://hamyguito.com/sentirar.html

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Que legal! Expressão correspondente não me lembro no momento, mas uma expressão da área pode ser: gastar a rodo.


----------



## GABILI

Es así como explica PACOALADROQUE. Si yo dijera que para mi fiesta de casamiento voy a tirar la casa por la ventana, estaría diciendo que no mediría gastos, la haría con lo mejor.
Sería entonces lo que vos sugerías, Vanda?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, gastar a rodo é gastar muito, portanto um modo generalizado de dizer o ditado. Mas tenho quase certeza que temos uma expressão mais parecida. Preciso dum tempinho pra lembrar ou até que alguém apareça antes de mim.

A rodo
1    Em grande quantidade (diz-se ger. de dinheiro)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu não lembro de nenhuma expressão semelhante em português. Gosto muito dessa expressão, ela é fisicamente impossível (considerando que a ventana faz parte da casa) mas dá asas à imaginação.


----------



## dexterciyo

Também "gastar mundos e fundos"


----------



## Vanda

Ótima! Mas gostei tanto da expressão do espanhol! Jogar a casa pela janela.


----------



## xicamanela89

Para usar o mesmo exemplo, eu poderia dizer "Vou fazer o meu casamento à grande e à francesa". Pode-se igualmente dizer, noutros casos, " Gastar/Viver à grande e à francesa".


----------



## Xerfa

Adorei  o humor de whosoyeu  ao dizer   ser fisicamente impossível jogar a casa pela janela, a casa nao mais o seu conteúdo sim  ;-)


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Jogar as coisas da casa pela janela é o sentido original da expressão, claro. Quer dizer que a pessoa gastou tanto que teve que vender tudo para pagar as contas.

Mas aí não tem graça, é até um pouco trágico.

Mas imaginar a casa saindo pela janela, é um ótimo exercício de imaginação.

Saludos.


----------



## GABILI

Muito interessante a troca com vocês. E para aqueles brasileiros que gostaram da expressao, dou licença para adotarem como própria, jeje. Obrigada


----------

